# Wood for Venison?



## nomorecoop (Apr 4, 2009)

Smoking a small venison roast today.  Marinated overnight in Allegro. Can't make up my mind on the choice of wood.  Here's my choices...

Maple (white & sugar)
Apple
Cherry
Hickory
Red Oak

Combinations would work as well.

Thoughts everyone?????


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 4, 2009)

Hickory!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 4, 2009)

cherry is a good fist choice that ahs a reputation for complimenting wild game, so is apple or maple - i've done a 1:1:1 combination of the three and have had very good results.

there is absolutely no bad choice,


----------



## bassman (Apr 4, 2009)

What Bubba said!  The only thing I do different is mix in a little apple.  Smoked venison is good stuff.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 4, 2009)

Hickory it is.....Will hope to have qview later


----------

